# Kunekunes Wattles



## Genipher (Dec 26, 2020)

If a KuneKune doesn't have Wattles, does that mean it's not really a KuneKune?

I'm picking up a female tomorrow and I saw in the picture that she has wattles. I'm also going to pick out a male from a different breeder, but I can't see any wattles on any of the pictures.

Do all KuneKunes have wattles? 🤔

Edit because apparently I can't spell wattles. Lol


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 26, 2020)

??  Haven't had that breed.   Have you checked the registry website?   They generally have those things listed in this information .


----------



## Genipher (Dec 26, 2020)

Did a bit of research last night and found the answer.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 26, 2020)

Añd the answer is?


----------



## Finnie (Dec 30, 2020)

Genipher said:


> Did a bit of research last night and found the answer.





Mini Horses said:


> Añd the answer is?


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 30, 2020)

*Well, Do they or don't they?

LOL  *


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh the suspense!!!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Finnie (Jan 1, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Oh the suspense!!!!!!


What’s even worse is, OP went and got new pigs and isn’t sharing pictures with us!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2021)

Finnie said:


> What’s even worse is, OP went and got new pigs and isn’t sharing pictures with us!


NOOOOO!!! Say it isn’t true!!!!! No pictures?


----------



## Grant (Jan 1, 2021)

For that I say...Ban them for life!


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2021)

Its almost been a full week and still nothing!

Also, I just realized that its Friday and not Saturday...



Editing to add-
I wanted two once. Too expensive though.
I thought that they had to have strongly upturned noses to physically prevent rooting.
And were mini in size, 200# max.
And wattles should be there, but some don't have them because that's just how genetics work.

Did you know?
There's two registries for them!
One used to allow pigs w/o 2 wattles, but that's no longer done.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Genipher (Jan 3, 2021)

Sorry! I've been distracted and forgot to come back!

The answer is wattles are not a sign of "pure" KuneKune.

A YouTuber who raises KuneKunes said that sometimes her babies have wattles, sometimes half the litter has wattles, and some have none. So just because they don't have wattles doesn't mean they are not pure KuneKune.

I got a female and she has 2  wattles. Apparently it's something a lot of people look for and want. And I got an unrelated male who has zero wattles.

My son named the male Luke and I named the female Penny.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 3, 2021)

secuono said:


> Its almost been a full week and still nothing!
> 
> Also, I just realized that its Friday and not Saturday...
> 
> ...


I'm in Oregon. Had to drive 2 hours to get our piggies but they were cheap. Only $60 for the wattled female--and the owner was surprised that nobody snatched her up before me.
The male was at a different farm. He was from a litter of boys. Only cost me $40.

So $100 for a (future) breeding pair of pure Kunes!

Though I did realize the other day, that by the time they're old enough to breed and she actually gives birth it's going to be 2022!


----------



## Genipher (Jan 3, 2021)

Can I be unbanned now?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2021)

Genipher said:


> Can I be unbanned now?


@Grant ?


----------



## Genipher (Jan 3, 2021)

Baymule said:


> @Grant ?


Sure.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2021)

LOL LOL @Grant is the one that banned you!


----------



## Grant (Jan 3, 2021)

Ok we got our pics.  It’s all good now.  😆


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 14, 2021)

Genipher said:


> I'm in Oregon. Had to drive 2 hours to get our piggies but they were cheap. Only $60 for the wattled female--and the owner was surprised that nobody snatched her up before me.
> The male was at a different farm. He was from a litter of boys. Only cost me $40.
> 
> So $100 for a (future) breeding pair of pure Kunes!
> ...



Congrats on your kunekune's, they are super cute.  I know kunekune are slow growing and not suppose to bred until like 9 month but regular pigs are not suppose to breed until 6 months and i've seen sows birth at almost 8 months old. If they are housed together the male will bred her the second she comes into heat no matter age. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## lostsouls70 (Oct 4, 2021)

Genipher said:


> If a KuneKune doesn't have Wattles, does that mean it's not really a KuneKune?
> 
> I'm picking up a female tomorrow and I saw in the picture that she has wattles. I'm also going to pick out a male from a different breeder, but I can't see any wattles on any of the pictures.
> 
> ...


Not all KuneKunes have wattles.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2021)

lostsouls70 said:


> Not all KuneKunes have wattles.


Hey! Welcome to the forum from Texas! Glad to have you here. Go on over to the new member section and introduce yourself.


----------

